#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Post you favourite or new and useful Firefox add ons here !

## melvbot

I might be a bit behind the times with this one, not sure.
Ive just found a neat little add on that speeds up web browsing.
 Its called Cool Previews and can be found here
Cooliris, Inc. | Beyond the Browser

This add on makes an icon appear when you hover over a link or image link, click the little icon and you get a preview of the page for the link. So now if I see a thread here I want to peek at I can get a preview without having to go into the thread or open another tab etc.
Makes Google searches much quicker, you dont have to go to the page to see if its what you want, you can preview it from the results page.
 Its cross platform so it works on Mac,Win and Linux.

Any other useful add ons you come across post them here!

----------


## Thetyim

I only use three add ons

Adblock Plus
Stop Autoplay
User Agent Switcher

The first two are self explanatory, the third fools the website that you are using another browser so that Firefox can be used with online banking sites that only support IE

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I use:

Pic viewer. i think this might be mac only but it's really cool for viewing images.
Downloadhelper. Rips video from the net.
User agent switcher. Cheers thetty :Smile:  (or was it melvbot? can't remember but cheers!)
And Boost. Not available yet for ff3 but on the old one it used to jazz up your facebook a little.

----------


## melvbot

The amount of add ons is staggering. Problem is it means wading through loads of pages to check any out. I came across cool previews on iusethis.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

My new favourite is the footiefox add on.

you can choose whatever leagues you want to show and you get this cool cheering alarm and a pop up score when any team scores....very handy on a Saturday evening.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^ like it! have you got a linky?

----------


## Thetyim

> User agent switcher. Cheers thetty (or was it melvbot? can't remember but cheers!)


Have you got it added to your toolbar?
Saves having to click through the tools menu to activate it :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/725

----------


## Indoexile

> Downloadhelper. Rips video from the net.


I use that one too, its great.

I also use downloadthemall - a multiple item downloader the quietly runs in the background if you are downloading many documents, attachments and so on.




> you can choose whatever leagues you want to show and you get this cool cheering alarm and a pop up score when any team scores....



Does it do Aussie rules?





> very handy on a Saturday evening.


Do the other people at the pub get annoyed.... oh hang. I see.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Does it do Aussie rules?


no, but they go as far down the divisions as Luton Town.

thanks to Emperor Tud for the footie fox recommendation in an earlier thread.

----------


## Indoexile

> Quote: Originally Posted by Indoexile Does it do Aussie rules? no, but they go as far down the divisions as Luton Town.


Rugby then?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Rugby then?


I'd have thought the title 'footiefox' was quite self explanatory.

----------


## Indoexile

> I'd have thought the title 'footiefox' was quite self explanatory.


doesn't sound all that useful then...

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Have you got it added to your toolbar? Saves having to click through the tools menu to activate it


I have now. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I wish it told you what browser you were rendering in somewhere in Firefox's footer like IE Tab does.

----------


## melvbot

^Dont quite understand that. Whats is for?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Whats is for?


Basically, you can see how different websites display using different browsers, without actually having to use different browsers or more importantly, different versions of different browsers.

This is useful if you are a website developer or just want to use a badly written website that will only work in IE6.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Thinking further about this, if you can get Firefox to render like, say, Opera 1, why can't you code your website to force a browser to render to always display like your preferred one?

----------


## melvbot

Im guessing that you would need IE installed in the first place then. I do a bit of web jobbying myself but on a Mac so might be useful.

----------


## CharleyFarley

The torrent search toolbar is nice as it allows me to set up access to email sites, so no remembering passwords/logins. Just click on the email icon when the number changes and you're straight in.

^^Thanks for Footiefox, a bit of fun.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

that cooliris add on is absolutely brilliant.

it's one of those that you'll wonder how you ever managed without.

----------


## melvbot

Its one of those you should at least try just to see what it does. Its good for google searching, dont have to nav away from the results page.
 One thing I miss from Safari is a thing called Inquisitor. When you do a google through the field next to the address bar it brings up the results but clickable so you dont have to go to the search results page. Gives you the top 5 or so results that can be clicked and you're straight to the page.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Its one of those you should at least try just to see what it does.


it's better than that.

i only open a thread now if i want to post in it, i can review it first.
a massive time saver.

i need to spread some green around but will get back to you.

----------


## melvbot

Theres a good set of options as well so you can set it to open on hover without click etc and open the link youre viewing in a tab.
Ive just done this post from inside the preview !

----------


## Indoexile

> i only open a thread now if i want to post in it, i can review it first. a massive time saver.


good for the post count, huh??

----------


## ChiangMai noon

it means I can confirm that you haven't written anything worth reading when i see last post by indoexile, rather than opening the thread and being disappointed as usual.

brilliant feature.

----------


## DrB0b

Pornzilla. The ultimate aid to one-handed browsing. Essential for the online perv! 

Pornzilla: Free tools for surfing porn with Firefox




> *Pornzilla: Porn surfing redefined*
> 
>   Pornzilla is a collection of tools for surfing porn with Firefox.  These bookmarklets and extensions make it easier to find and view porn, letting you spend more time looking at smut you like.*For images:* zoom images in, zoom images out*For thumbnail galleries:* linked images*For thumbnail gallery posts:* remove redirects (useful when a TGP uses redirecting links that sometimes go to an advertiser instead of the gallery), hide visited links (useful for TGPs where it's hard to tell which galleries you've already visited), search links (by URL or link text), linked pages*For numbered pages or images:* increment and decrement (change last number in URL by 1), make numbered list of links*General:* go to referrer (like Back, but works even if you got to a page using "Open link in new tab" and closed the original tab)*Searching:* google,  google site search,  google site search: all,  google site search: title.  (These often let you find galleries similar to one you have open without using the keyboard.)

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^which link do i vclick. there are loasd.

Jesus christ we are geeks!

----------


## pai nai ma

> it means I can confirm that you haven't written anything worth reading when i see last post by indoexile, rather than opening the thread and being disappointed as usual.
> 
> brilliant feature.



Strong selling point. I shall give it a try.

----------


## Indoexile

> Pornzilla. The ultimate aid to one-handed browsing.


oh god  :Sad: 

do people really do that? (other then CMN)

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> Pornzilla. The ultimate aid to one-handed browsing.
> 
> 
> oh god 
> 
> do people really do that? (other then CMN)


No, they don't. It was posted purely for CMN but I didn't want to embarrass him by singling him out as the forum's best known one-handed trombonist.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Im guessing that you would need IE installed in the first place then. I do a bit of web jobbying myself but on a Mac so might be useful.


No, you don't.

----------


## melvbot

Doesnt matter its Windows only, shame.

----------


## Camel Toe

TraceMeNot.  Brilliant!

Good for after August 23rd, if you're concerned.  

Since we can't hide our searches TMN floods the main server with thousands of innocent fake searches as you browse. They are so straight it will make you laugh.  Right now I have a search going for Home Sweet Home in the Yukon, now I have Nurturing Life Sciences, now it's University Queries.  What this does is prevent them from profiling you.  It's not a FF add on though, sorry.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
got a link for that?

google search doesn't help.

----------


## Indoexile

> TraceMeNot.





> ^ got a link for that?  google search doesn't help.


 :rofl: 

well, it wouldnt would it!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
ehhh... why not?

 :Sad:

----------


## Camel Toe

Track Me Not Firefox Extension 

Sorry, it's *track* and it is a FF add on.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
thank you....
 :Smile:

----------


## Indoexile

Sorry, I thought it was a delicious piece of irony

an addon to avoid being tracked discovered or found

and it cannot be found .....

giddit?


ah never, mind, it amused this small mind!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
i did get it, yes.
just thought it was a twunty post, nothing new there coming from your eager fingers.

track me not seems to be about cobfusing search engines so as they can't profile you rather than stopping the moral police from tracing your pornographic persuasions.

----------


## Begbie

What I need is an add on that fools a site into thinking you're in the UK. Just had a big set to with my bank and their new security policies.

----------


## melvbot

Which bank Begbie?

----------


## Thetyim

^^
Won't a UK proxy server do the trick ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
they don't work for the beeb radio. lots of people trying to get something to work on proxies on the various web forums but i think they are wise to it.

----------


## Thetyim

> Basically, you can see how different websites display using different browsers, without actually having to use different browsers or more importantly, different versions of different browsers.


I don't really understand that but is this what you want ?

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6455

----------


## melvbot

Theres a load of proxy stuff here

Add Proxy Surfing to Firefox | Firefox Facts

I dont really use them so no idea if theyre any use.

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Basically, you can see how different websites display using different browsers, without actually having to use different browsers or more importantly, different versions of different browsers.
> 
> 
> I don't really understand that but is this what you want ?
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6455


That does a screenshot of the page and sends it back

Try this if you just want a screenshot marmite, does it in every browser you can think of.

Test your web design in different browsers - Browsershots

Its only going to work on a live URL so not much good for stuff in development.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Basically, you can see how different websites display using different browsers, without actually having to use different browsers or more importantly, different versions of different browsers.
> 
> 
> I don't really understand that but is this what you want ?
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6455


I think the previous one is ok, but I'd like a big sign saying 'You are now rendering as if you were using Opera 2' or summit similar.

----------


## Indoexile

> I think the previous one is ok, but I'd like a big sign saying 'You are now rendering as if you were using Opera 2' or summit similar.





You are now rendering as if you were using Opera 2









You are now rendering as if you were using Opera 2






big enough?

----------


## Indoexile

> ^ i did get it, yes. just thought it was a twunty post, nothing new there coming from your eager fingers.



everyone else seemed to like it! 




> Post you favourite or... 20-08-2008 09:23 PM Thetyim 
>  Post you favourite or... 20-08-2008 08:39 PM melvbot Hardy ha. Some people cant see the wood for the trees.  
>  Post you favourite or... 20-08-2008 07:19 PM Dalton 5555555  
>  Post you favourite or... 20-08-2008 06:56 PM DrAndy tell him to shut up 
>  Post you favourite or... 20-08-2008 12:56 PM momo8 MWAH!

----------


## PlanK

> Since we can't hide our searches TMN floods the main server with thousands of innocent fake searches as you browse.


Do you only turn it on when you're searching?

----------


## lovethai

ok i havent read through all the replies here but my by far best/most used Firefox addon is PicLens.
Lets you scroll through the pictures on google and on other sites as if the pics were on your pc.
The effect is similar to scrolling through albums in iPhone's music library, whats it called, cover flow?
Try it and youll love it im sure, completely new way of searching for images.

----------


## kingwilly

*Cooliris (formerly PicLens) :: Firefox Add-ons 
*

----------


## Camel Toe

> *Cooliris (formerly PicLens) :: Firefox Add-ons 
> *





> Cooliris


Mine seems to take just as long to load as the page would without it.




> Do you only turn it on when you're searching?


Whenever FF is running.  Or do it manually.  Doesn't seem to slow anything down.

----------


## TizMe

If you have ever had an image that was too large to fit on your screen or too small to see the finer detail in your browser or email, then image zoom can help. Image zoom gives you complete control of the size of most images displayed in mozilla based software. Both individual images or whole pages of images can be zoomed.

Image Zoom - Version 0.3.1

----------


## Texpat

I upgraded to Firefox 3 and now can't insert (edit) my TD posts without erasing the whole post (to the point of the error).

Yes, my Insert key works. I don't want to go back to IE because I like Firefox's spellchecker -- but I will if I have to retype every post with a misspelling.

Anyone else have this problem? How did you remedy it?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
that's strange.

i don't have that problem.

anyone else got it?

----------


## Thetyim

Can get old version of FF here
Old Version of Firefox Download

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i have firefox 2 and 3 as options, but there must be some reason for texpat's problem.

not a user setting on TD of some kind is it?

----------


## Texpat

Don't think so. I also added a Thai ไทย language keyboard recently so that may be the culprit too. 

When I open a Word Document, the insert function works fine. I'll keep hunting.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

oh sorry.

i misunderstood, you are trying to use the insert key.

i've never used it, why do you need it?

----------


## melvbot

Firefox 3.0.2 been released if anyone didnt know.

----------


## pai nai ma

> I like Firefox's spellchecker


fabulous isnt it

----------


## Insight

Firebug - for being a nerd and helping me with work.
Flagfox - for being a nerd and just a general nosy bastard.

----------


## melvbot

Im now on FF 3.0.2. Whenever I log in to TD it doesnt automatically redirect me, just sticks on the page you get after you enter the login details. 

Anyone know how to fix this?

----------


## Joe66

ok, my fav add ons,
no1 GBookmarks, for storing my links on my google account
no2 ScrapBook, for saving the website content,
no3 iMacros, for easy log in

----------


## melvbot

Im giving FF3 another go as theres been an update to see if the CPU leak gets any better. On my travels I spotted this add on

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5721

Its a visual bookmark thingy so when you open a new tab instead of it being blank it populates the screen with thumbnails or a custom pic for your bookmarks like this



You can set the size of the thumbnail, the size of the grid for more or less bookmarks, the background colour and also a custom pic of your own rather than the screenshot which it generates. On the Mac version theres a magnifying glass next to the custom image field which if you click takes you to a site where there might be a custom pic uploaded already if its a popular site like Demonoid or Hotmail which you can download for free.



You set the bookmarks by right clicking the empty boxes and go from there. You can set them to open in a new tab, current tab or new window individually.

----------


## melvbot

I quite like this add on. 

You can re-arrange the order by drag and drop. Theres a good number of the popular sites with logos made already, some of which have an "add to fast dial" button beneath the image so if you go to the logo site through the properties bit it adds them to the bookmark rather than downloading them then having to browse and add them manually.

Its raining so I decided to spend at least 5 mins making a transparent TD logo to haul TD into the future of err, stuff. I might do the twee reflection on as well.



Oh forgot. Do I need permission to steal the TD logo and use it for wanton bookmarking purposes? 
 Tough shite if I do.

----------


## Gensoku

I use Downthemall, it's a good download manager for Firefox, completely free!
Fasterfox is also good for increasing surfing speed

----------


## melvbot

Firefox 3.0.3 has been released. That was quick, the last one was ony days ago.

         Firefox 3.0.3 contains the following changes:
Fixed a problem where users were unable to retrieve saved passwords or save new passwords                (bug 454708)See the Firefox 3.0.2 release                notes for previous changes.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I only got informed of the upgrade to 3.0.2 today.  :Confused:

----------


## melvbot

This isnt an add on and its for Mac only.

Ive just downloaded one of the optimised FF3 builds for my G4 iBook and Im giving it a whirl, seems OK possibly a bit faster and add ons all seem to work so far.

You can find the optimised builds here*G4/G5/Intel optimized build for Mac OS X*



Firefox lzyc

Japanese site but all the builds are English

----------


## melvbot

Fancy saving a bit of precious real estate on that monitor or screen of yours?

This is Windows only so I can only guess at what it does from the pics. It looks like it puts all the top menu bar menu items like File, Edit, View etc into a smaller drop down menu saving(?) space.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1455

Extensions/TinyMenu - Arantius - Trac

----------


## friscofrankie

Console2
DOM Inspector
Firebug
Web Developer
MeasureIt
FxIF
All of 'em for whatcha might call Geeky reasons.

I had this one called "RankQuest SEO toolBar."  Piece of shit, every button took you to their website so you could use their online tools.  Glorified book mark to some (fair to poor) tools.  Much better ones available or easy enough to write and put on a personal site.

----------


## melvbot

Firefox 3.0.4 released

Mozilla Firefox 3.0.4 Release Notes

----------


## ChiangMai noon

they going to settle on a firefox edition any time soon?

have you tried it yet melv?

i'm still using 3 and it's crap, a total drain on my resources.

----------


## kingwilly

> i'm still using 3 and it's crap, a total drain on my resources.


I've avoided updating to 3 so far....

can someone send me a PM when the eventually get it sorted out!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i'll give 3.04 a go now and let you know.

----------


## melvbot

Just downloading it now, taking ages though. I pray each time it does something about the CPU usage but I dont hold my breath.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
does it incorporate bookmarks when you upgrade to a new version?

taking ages for me too, 20 minutes apparently.

----------


## kingwilly

> does it incorporate bookmarks when you upgrade to a new version?



Sheesh.

learn to export to a CSV file.

takes 37.32 seconds.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

what's that then?

and how come firefox gives you the option to incorporate your explorer bookmarks but not previous firefox versions?

----------


## lom

> i'm still using 3 and it's crap, a total drain on my resources.


From the mozilla web:
Before installing, make sure your computer meets the  system requirements.

Now what results do you expect to get from a 6 year old computer  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> what's that then?


oh just checked, explorer saves it as a CSV file (comma separated values) or excel style file.

FF - go to Bookmarks menu

choose Organise bookmarks

from new window that pops up, choose file menu

export

this will save your bookmarks as a html file

new or updated FF version

same method but this time import that same file.

finished.

----------


## melvbot

If youre upgrading from 3.0.3 to 3.0.4 you shouldnt have to do anything for the bookmarks. If its FF2 to FF3 you might have to.

----------


## melvbot

This is old hat if you use Safari or Google Chrome but the 3.1 Firefox will have tear away tabs, pull a tab from the bar and drop it outside for a new window.

Firefox 3.1 gets tab tearing - Mozilla Links

----------


## Camel Toe

> I use Downthemall, it's a good download manager for Firefox, completely free!
> Fasterfox is also good for increasing surfing speed


There are loads of FF tweaks too, they're semi-easy to do.  Fast Video Download is good as well, like the FF download helper but less fuss.  I kinda like the FlagFox.  Damn if just about all the servers aren't in the USA.  Wonder why that is.  Keyscrambler is a good one to have I guess.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Before installing, make sure your computer meets the system requirements.
> 
> Now what results do you expect to get from a 6 year old computer


I know the age of my computer offends you lom but it's a fine working machine.

lots of new bits too, new hard drives, power supply, ram.

does the trick and I shan't replace it until absolutely necessary, especially since ubuntu has breathed into it a very new lease of life.

----------


## lom

^ Offends me? No way
Try with amuse instead  :Smile: 

You may have gotten a new life into it but it is only a partly new life if it chokes on current
software releases and you have to stick with 2-3 year old versions.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

might buy myself a new one for christmas and leave this one as a torrent machine/storage device.

reckon i can pick up something nice for under 12,000.

 :Smile:

----------


## lom

I agree that you can pick up something for around 12000. But nice?

That's £240 , what would you expect to get for that money in England? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I bought my son a new computer this spring. 
An HP/Compaq from Tesco. 
Descent performance and a 19" widescreen LCD included. 
20000 Baht was a good price, the price being so low because HP/Compaq wanted to clear stock.

Buying too cheap means buying into the past so the remaining life of the item
is shortened.

----------


## melvbot

All depends on what you use your computer for. If youre an avid gamer then you have to keep bumping the specs to run the games. If youre just surfing, using word or basic photo stuff its not quite as important. People still run Windows 98 FFS. Tools for the job.

You can get a complete package for £199.99 in the UK just over 10,000bt

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> If youre an avid gamer then you have to keep bumping the specs to run the games


quite.

i have no interest in gaming on my pc.

that's why they invented the playstation and the xbox.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I bought my son a new computer this spring. An HP/Compaq from Tesco. Descent performance and a 19" widescreen LCD included. 20000 Baht was a good price, the price being so low because HP/Compaq wanted to clear stock.


You could've still got a higher performance machine if you had it built from off the shelf parts though.

----------


## lom

> You could've still got a higher performance machine if you had it built from off the shelf parts though.


I reckon the 19" widescreen LCD is worth around 6000 baht so that leaves 14000
for the computer.
It would be difficult to find equal quality parts for that money.

You can of course always buy a 1500 baht chingaling motherboard and believe that
it is of same quality as an Intel board.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> It would be difficult to find equal quality parts for that money.


Hard to say without you posting the specs, but as you said it was cheap because it was old stock, it is therefore likely to not be that 'pokey'. If it was the latest model you'd pay the usual premium just for having a nice badge on the case.

----------


## lom

^Intel motherboard, 1Gb RAM, Intel Core 2 duo cpu but _only_ 2.3 Ghz.
Seagate SATA harddisk but _only_ 160Gb.

The availability of faster  cpu's and bigger harddisk made this unit a wee bit old.
The lifespan is short for a producer, they wanted to get rid of what they had
in stock otherwise they would not had sold it through a food chain.

I consider it as a good buy, a good entry level system for the son.

My own computers cost a couple of times more and they are built from shelf parts  :Smile: .

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Intel Core 2 duo cpu but only 2.3 Ghz.


if i get a new pc, what processor has a longer life?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I consider it as a good buy, a good entry level system for the son.


I'm not saying it wasn't a decent machine, just that it would be cheaper to buy the components yourself and build the thing at home, which it would.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> if i get a new pc, what processor has a longer life?


A bigger one.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
especially if you bought a nice second hand monitor for 1500 baht.  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> A bigger one.


what sizes do they come in though?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Intel® Core2 Extreme Processor - Overview

----------


## lom

> if i get a new pc, what processor has a longer life?


My thump rule is to never buy the fastest cpu, there is a price to pay for top notch performance that I consider is too high.

The second fastest or the third fastest comes with a rebate and will still be modern in 3-4 years time.
Buy lower performance and you'll have to replace it quicker, you can't get a low price *and* a long lifespan at the same time.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> can't get a low price and a long lifespan at the same time.



you say that and I'm here posting on my original processor, fuk only knows what it is, but it can't be a very high spec given it's age.

----------


## melvbot

I was shocked at the price of HDD when I was last in Panthip I think you can get a TB disk for about 5 or 6000baht, awesome.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I think you can get a TB disk for about 5 or 6000baht, awesome.


hard drives are silly cheap nowadays.

never thought I could make use of a terrabyte, but with the amount of media I have stored on various devices, it would come in very handy.

----------


## lom

> you say that and I'm here posting on my original processor, fuk only knows what it is, but it can't be a very high spec given it's age.


Yes but I also here you say : I can't use the latest Azureus, can't user the latest FireFox.
I was in the trade for over 10 years, can you guess how many hundred times I met customers who said: I'm only gonna use it for....  I'm only gonna run this small app..
And three month later coming back asking: Why can't I do this, why can't I run that..

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I can't use the latest Azureus, can't user the latest FireFox.


I can use both.

must admit that firefox isn't right though.....for whatever reason FF3 works absolutely fine for days and then starts having this pain in the arse slowdown where it is eating near 100% of my resources.

i'd understand if it happened all the time.

----------


## melvbot

> must admit that firefox isn't right though.....for whatever reason FF3 works absolutely fine for days and then starts having this pain in the arse slowdown where it is eating near 100% of my resources.
> 
> i'd understand if it happened all the time.


Similar for me with FF, it can sit there quite happily using an acceptable amount then wham its peaking at 100% with 3 tabs open. At one point yesterday FF3 was using 248mb of memory with 2 tabs open.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Similar for me with FF


so, it's probably not the spec problem that lom says it is.

a google of firefox 3 memory leak indicates it's a cross board problem.

----------


## lom

I'm counting 16 tabs open right now without any problem.
I'd guess the memory leak problem is also hardware dependent.



Edit: 16 tabs using 331Mb of memory, still plenty left  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> a google of firefox 3 memory leak indicates it's a cross board problem.


It is, yes. Firefox said that they had fixed it when FF3 was released, but they lied.

----------


## melvbot

It seems to happen across the board without much rhyme or reason, of the places Ive looked people on Linux, Mac and Windows have the problem, different computers with different specs.

----------


## lom

> It seems to happen across the board without much rhyme or reason, of the places Ive looked people on Linux, Mac and Windows have the problem, different computers with different specs.


I guess I'm just very lucky then.

----------


## melvbot

These arent extensions these are tweaks for how Firefox behaves.

If you type "about**:config" in the address bar (without the quotes) it will bring up a page asking you if you want to continue and TO BE CAREFUL. Altering random values in here can mess your Firefox right up so dont mess around but dont be scared of it, if you change nothing then nothing will happen.

The warning page




This is the geeky looking page where all the values are


Dont be scared as long as you dont change anything nothing will happen.

If you do want to change things then read on.

For example you can set Firefox to open search results in a new tab instead of the current one.

If you type this into the FILTER at the top of the page

browser.search.openintab

It will bring up this. This means when you type into the search box and hit enter, Googles (or whoever you have as your default search) results will open in the current page 

 The *STATUS=DEFAULT* and *VALUE=FALSE* 




If you double click anywhere on the text it will change to this



The text will now look bold, the *STATUS* will be* USER SET* as you have set this yourself and the *VALUE* will have changed to *TRUE*.
 Now if you type in the search box and hit enter the results will open in a new tab and not the current window.

There are loads of these tweaks here

Optimizing Firefox 3 Hacks And Tweaks

If you see ones you think might be useful type the first 2 words like

browser.tabs

into the FILTER and it will narrow down the amount of results.

To change it back from *VALUE=TRUE* to* VALUE=FALSE* double click the text

DISCLAIMER

Always double check that you are altering the right value as it can mess up Firefox and Im not responsible for any of that, OK?  :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

Im switching to Camino for a bit, which is OS X native but built around the Gecko rendering engine. Its new release has a small feature that I love in FF even though its nothing major. When you add a pic to a post the pic appears as an image while youre composing the thread instead of being a URL.

 It uses less CPU, doesnt support many extensions which doesnt matter to me and if anything seems a bit quicker.
FF3 hasnt done it for me at all with its leaky memory and maxing out CPU usage for the sake of looking a bit more Mac like. Tried it for a couple of releases but that CPU thing just bugs me.

----------


## melvbot

This is a Windows only plugin for managing all the Microsoft updates

WindizUpdate

No personally identifiable information is collected from your computer.No more unwanted spyware -- Microsoft Internet Explorer can finally be removed from your computer (if that were possible).It lists just the updates you need. If an update has been superceded by a newer one, it will not ask you to install the older one.Using enhanced data from MBSA, WindizUpdate will find more security patches needed for your O/S than the "other" website.If there is a security issue with a component that is not yet installed, it will not ask you to update it. For example, if you have not installed hyperterminal, it will not update it.It is not restricted to just Microsoft products. Software from other vendors can also be updated.Upgrading to the latest version of Internet Explorer is not considered a Critical Update!Works on Windows versions no longer supported by Microsoft -- Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 95*Our plugin is not an ActiveX control.*Integrated download manager with error detection -- you can cancel downloads at any time, and the next time you wish to install the cancelled update, it will continue from where it left off. Only corrupted sections of the file are redownloaded.If you are still not convinced that _WindizUpdate_ is the site for you, please check out our page titled "do we need to say any more?

----------


## melvbot

> This is a Windows only plugin for managing all the Microsoft updates
> 
> WindizUpdate
> No personally identifiable information is collected from your computer.No more unwanted spyware -- Microsoft Internet Explorer can finally be removed from your computer (if that were possible).It lists just the updates you need. If an update has been superceded by a newer one, it will not ask you to install the older one.Using enhanced data from MBSA, WindizUpdate will find more security patches needed for your O/S than the "other" website.If there is a security issue with a component that is not yet installed, it will not ask you to update it. For example, if you have not installed hyperterminal, it will not update it.It is not restricted to just Microsoft products. Software from other vendors can also be updated.Upgrading to the latest version of Internet Explorer is not considered a Critical Update!Works on Windows versions no longer supported by Microsoft -- Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 95*Our plugin is not an ActiveX control.*Integrated download manager with error detection -- you can cancel downloads at any time, and the next time you wish to install the cancelled update, it will continue from where it left off. Only corrupted sections of the file are redownloaded.If you are still not convinced that _WindizUpdate_ is the site for you, please check out our page titled "do we need to say any more?




Just been nerding around and it looks like support for this is being discontinued, only found the bladdy thing yesterday as well.

----------


## melvbot

This isnt aything to do with Firefox but its made by Mozilla, I put it here as its Win/Mac/Linux and a few more people might notice it.

 This is Songbird, Mozillas answer to iTunes. As its made by the FF people its supposed to be extensible so could be some interesting stuff come out for it if it takes off.

Songbird - Open Source Music Player

System specs are as below

*System Requirements*

*Windows*

Windows XP SP2, Windows Vista1.5 GHz Pentium 4 or comparableAt least 512 MB of physical RAMAt least 150 MB of available space on your hard drive16 bit sound card (Recommended: 32 bit Sound Card)Speakers or headphones *Mac*

Mac OS X 10.5 or laterMacintosh computer with an Intel x86 processorAt least 512 MB of physical RAMAt least 200 MB of available space on your hard drive *Linux*

 			The Songbird QA team tests Songbird on Ubuntu 8.04 32-bit and 64-bit, and Fedora 9 32-bit.
glibc 2.3.4 or laterXOrg 1.0 or latergtk+2.10 or laterfontconfig (also known as xft)libstdc++61.5 GHz Pentium 4 or comparableAt least 512 MB of physical RAMAt least 200 MB of available space on your hard drive16 bit sound card (Recommended: 32-bit Sound Card)Speakers or headphones
I cant try this on my comp as its 10.5 only which is a bit disappointing. If anyone uses it let me know if its any good/bad.

----------


## melvbot

A short video of features here


Customize Songbird

----------


## ChiangMai noon

what does it do?

I'm not familiar with Itunes.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It looks good and there is an iPod plug-in.

----------


## kingwilly

> It looks good


oh well, that settles it, I'm getting it then.


*sheesh my missus says that about the new car she wants to buy!*

----------


## PlanK

I just got songbird on Ubuntu.  Put it up against Amarok.  Songbird sounds better, so I'm sold.  Doesn't look too user friendly though.  Might have to have a play with it at the weekend.

Greenie for MB when I get reloaded.

----------


## melvbot

Its only just hit 1.0 so I'd expect things to be a bit quirky and not 100% polished. I'd love to try it out but they dont cover my system.  :Sad:

----------


## PlanK

Okay, after a few more songs it doesn't sound better for every song type.  The photos and artist info in the main window looks good though (especially when some hottie like Rihanna is playing  :Smile: ).  I'm used to Amarok being a bit quirky given that it's not written for Gnome, and it throws a spaz on rare occasions.

Seems that it's using a whole lotta CPU though.  Might cause slowdowns if I run too many apps. Will find out later.

----------


## melvbot

Posted this in the Windows thread when I thought it was the Firefox thread

Something nice from Microsoft if you get .DOCX files and are on an older system which has an older version of Word on it.

This is a plugin for Firefox and works with Windows and Linux.

Featured Firefox Extension: OpenXML Document Viewer Opens Office 2007 Files in Firefox

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> This is Songbird


No eq control for it though.

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by melvbot
> 
> This is Songbird
> 
> 
> No eq control for it though.


  Ive just been reading about that, seems like a massive oversight not to include and eq. Apparently its "on the list" of features to come.

----------


## melvbot

Mozilla has released Firefox 3.1 BETA 2, if your only experience of BETA is from the heady days of VCR then its not going to be of much interest to you. If you like playing around with the pre full release stuff then head over to

Firefox web browser | International versions: Get Firefox in your language

And grab a copy to see whats coming for the full release.

----------


## PlanK

Does anyone actually use eq controls anymore?  Soundcards and amps have them already.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Soundcards and amps have them already.


True, but it means opening another application, which I can't be bothered to do.

----------


## melvbot

This isnt an extension its just something I like about Mozilla. They like users to get involved with stuff.

Mozilla Community Store

----------


## CharleyFarley

Do you have any suggestions Melvbot on keeping FF 3.0.4 memory usage down?

Other than reloading everyday and restricting add-ons.

At times my memory usage exceeds 400 Meg and I don't know how to check what is going on.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
I have given up on the firefox 3 memory leakage.

gone back to firefox 2.

much better.

----------


## melvbot

Ive stopped using FF3 for the exact same reason (Mac BTW), Ive switched to Camino which based on Mozilla's Gecko engine, uses less resources. Im going to play with the 3.1 beta for a bit and see how that fares this week.

 There are a few *fixes* for the memory leak by editing the about**:config but they didnt make much difference for me

How to fix the Firefox memory leak (Firefox hack) « // Internet Duct Tape

Flash can sometimes bog it down a bit as well, adding flashblock if you havent already might help a bit.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> gone back to firefox 2.


I found 2 to be worse than 3.

----------


## CharleyFarley

Yeah, have flashblock, dont really wanna go back to 2, 3 is shit, so where is 4?

----------


## melvbot

Ive only been using this 3.1 Beta for half of today but so far so good. It still peaks the CPU every now and again but it doesnt stay there, drops back down pretty quick. No memory leak _so far_ but I havent used it for more than an hour or so straight, I'll use it all day tomorrow and see what it throws up.
 The odd bug and crash report but thats to be expected with the beta.  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> It still peaks the CPU every now and again


How long does it peak for ?
Is it about 20 seconds ?

----------


## melvbot

It depends on whats making it peak. If its something like a flash video from uselessjunk it peaks for the duration (expected) then drops off, where before it would take a couple of minutes or a FF restart. Im trying to keep my eye on what Im doing when its peaking but with it dropping off quick Im caught up in what Im doing and not watching the CPU meter. Memory seems to hover around 80-110mb but I need to use it for a few hours to see if the "leak" has been fixed.

 before it would peak quite often with 2 tabs open Teakdoor and Gmail, time will tell.

----------


## melvbot

Well a couple of days in and as far as I can tell 3.1 beta is handling resources a hell of a lot better than 3.0 was for me. Might not be the same case for everyone and dont go blaming me if it isnt but it seems lighter on RAM and CPU although I dont use many add ons for it.

----------


## CharleyFarley

Good enuff for me. Thanks

Can't green ya as the rep system is definitely fukked up.

----------


## melvbot

> Good enuff for me. Thanks
> 
> Can't green ya as the rep system is definitely fukked up.


You might find that a your extensions dont work with the BETA, some will some dont. If you do install them its likely to make it crash a bit more if they aren quite compatible.

----------


## melvbot

Heres a link to a few Songbird add ons for anyone who tried it.

Songbird: Killer Add-ons Make Songbird So Much Better

----------


## melvbot

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8352 Greasefire

This is an extension that finds scripts for
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748
Greasemonkey

----------


## melvbot

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6350

Open IT Online, a Firefox extension that adds online editing/viewing options for all sorts of files you click on.

----------


## melvbot

Firefox 3.0.5 released

       Firefox 3.0.5 fixes several issues found in Firefox 3.0.4:
Fixed several             security issues.Fixed several stability issues.Official releases for the Bengali,             Esperanto, Galician, Hindi, and Latvian languages are now available.Replaced the End-User License Agreement with a new "Know Your             Rights" info bar on initial install.When installing multiple signed XPIs simultaneously, previous             versions of Firefox would fail.Fixed several issues found in the accessibility implementation.Added the ability to send OS-specific system notes in the crash             reporter.See the Firefox 3.0.4 release              notes for changes in previous releases.See the complete          list of bugs fixed.


Im more than happy with the 3.1 Beta so no point getting this for me  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Foxmarks has been improved with the ability to use the database to store your passwords as well as your bookmarks. Very handy for me, as I keep on forgetting my Empornium password.  :Smile:

----------


## CharleyFarley

None of my add-ons worked with Beta, and without Cooliris especially, I gave up on it.

The memory problem was eased a little, but reloading FF solves that.

----------


## melvbot

If you have a decent sized monitor this looks quite useful

Juice - The intelligent discovery engine from Linkool Labs (Available as Firefox plugin)

Highlight text drag it somewhere and a load of info about the subject comes up in a sidebar.
Theres a demo vid of what it does on the site.

----------


## melvbot

> None of my add-ons worked with Beta, and without Cooliris especially, I gave up on it.
> 
> The memory problem was eased a little, but reloading FF solves that.


Most of them wont work as its a new code so the extension for it wont have been released yet. There are workarounds.

How to Fix Broken Firefox Extensions and Make Them Compatible With New Version? - Tweaking with Vishal

If youre a geek.

Ive got a password manager called 1passwd and flashblock installed without any geekery.

----------


## melvbot

Mozilla Firefox 2

This is the last update that will be available for Firefox 2, its reached the end of the line and will not be updated any further.

----------


## melvbot

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9427

Just found this one. Its a skin/theme that makes FF look like Google Chrome. The idea of this was to give me more real estate in my screen as it cuts out the completely useless titlebar above the address bar, Ive no idea why you need the title up there anymore as page titles are already displayed on the tabs. I cant use it because of a plugin for a password manager I use has a button that show up weird.

This is an experimental add on whic means you need to register and log in to download it. Nice blue colours BTW

Theres a full guide to making it as close to Chrome as possible here.

Extendably.com

----------


## melvbot

Ive been digging around a few sites and I found a handy tip for searching in Firefox. its done through the address bar and is pretty useful if you search places with a built in site search like torrent sites, youtube etc.

 If you go to this link

Viddler.com - Firefox Search tip - Uploaded by melvbot


Ive done a quick screencast on how its done, the video is best viewed in full screen so look for the four arrows in the controls and it should be decent quality. if I havent explained anything clearly enough feel free to ask.

Ooops, video problem. I'll put the link in when its fixed.

----------


## melvbot

All fixed, if I find any more handy tips I'll do more vids on them if this one gets a few views.

----------


## melvbot

I cant try this as its not compatible with my FF version. 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4578

Brief makes reading RSS feeds as easy and intuitive as it gets. Designed to have exactly the right set of features, it is powerful and simple at the same time. Feeds are presented on a seamless, interactive page which let's you bookmark and tag items with a single click.

This is also in the RSS thread Ive done.


https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/41...o-use-rss.html

----------


## The Fresh Prince

This one has more than defiantly been posted before but to save me going through 8 pages to check I'll just go again.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8153

Spell Checker!!!!!! I've only just found it and wish I'd found it before. All posters on TD should install it before posting. :Smile:

----------


## hhfarang

Foxclocks,

I'm not allowed to post URLs yet but google it and you'll find it. With this tool you can put several timezone clocks across the status bar at the bottom of the Firefox window. It is very handy if you do business or frequently call people in several other time zones around the world. You can pick from major cities to be displayed or change the names to whatever town or city you want in that zone. With the longitude and latitude option you can also have a direct link to Google Earth for that city.

Reminderfox,

This is a calendar/reminder tool that also resides in the bottom bar of the Firefox window and it is very handy to remind you of those birthdays, anniversaries, or appointments.

----------


## melvbot

We all use the mouse at some point on a computer but I prefer keyboard shortcuts so heres a few Firefox tips

If you have a lot of tabs open and close one by accident you can retrieve the tab by using this shortcut

On Windows  press 

```
Ctrl-Shift-T
```

On Mac press 

```
Command-Shift-T
```

And is if by magic your tab re-appears.

Spacebar = page down
Shift+Spacebar = page up   

For the following ones if you use Windows substitute the Command key for the Ctrl key

Command + D = bookmark current page
Command + T  = open new tab 
Command + W = close current tab or window
Command + K  = go to search box
Command + L = go to address bar

Theres loads more here

Keyboard shortcuts

Once you start to use the keyboard more for stuff in most applications things tend to get done a lot quicker!

----------


## jandajoy

That's great. Thanks. Is there a list of shortcuts for windows xp?

----------


## melvbot

> That's great. Thanks. Is there a list of shortcuts for windows xp?


If you mean for the system then Im sure there are loads, google XP shortcuts.

----------


## melvbot

Ive got a new software toy so Ive done a short video on how to add a keyword to a bookmark for quick access.

View in fullscreen by clicking the four arrows on the player controls.

Viddler.com - adding keywords to bookmarks - Uploaded by melvbot

----------


## melvbot

This might help people on slower connections like dial up. If theres a site thats taking a long time to load because of flash or videos go to

View - Page Style and click No Style

This leaves a stripped out page of text, links and images without the backgrounds etc. This does render sites like youtube pretty useless but for most text based sites like news sites it should work fine.

----------


## melvbot

The URL bar on FF3 seems crowded to me sometimes, at the place where the favicons displayed just to the left of the URL bar theres a popup when you click the favicon. On most sites like TD its pretty small but if you go to this extension page on Mozilla you'll see what I mean, theres is huge and takes up loads of space in the bar

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8758

The reason for the waffling is this extenxsion adds a few buttons inside the URL bar to do stuff like copy the URL etc. Cant use it on mine as it says its for an older version.

----------


## melvbot

This is an extension for advanced preferences. gui:config makes it easier to change preferences that can only be found in the “about**:config”.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5523

Gui:config Gives Easy Access to Hidden Firefox Settings

I cant see much thats of use to me with this extension, its a GUI for some of the settings in the about**:config. If you like messing with cache sizes and configuring bookmark backups you wouldnt be the sort of user who would need this anyway.

----------


## melvbot

Firefox 3.0.6 released. The usual flurry of things fixed, we've made it more stable etc so head over to here to grab it

Mozilla Firefox 3.0.6 Release Notes

or in Firfox got to 

Help/Check for updates.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The usual flurry of things fixed, we've made it more stable etc so head over to here to grab it


I bet they haven't fixed the memory leak though.

----------


## melvbot

I havent been keeping on top of the add ons lately but this one caught my eye. If you have loads of tabs open it can somethimes be difficult to tell whats what as they get reduced and stored in that tab thing next to the + sign on the right of the tab bar.

This extension

Firefox Showcase - Download

give you a preview pane of thumnails when you click the extra tab button next to the + sign. Loads easier to see which tab is which

----------


## melvbot

Updated to 3.0.7 blah blah blah

Mozilla Firefox 3.0.7 Release Notes

----------


## melvbot

I forgot about Songbird as I was on an OS version it wasnt made for, Ive upgraded so I can check it out.

New 1.1 version here

Songbird - Open Source Music Player

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I tried Songbird. Not impressed.

----------


## melvbot

Firefox 3.1 Beta 3 released. I'll give it a whirl

Firefox web browser | Help us test the latest beta

----------


## melvbot

3.0.8 released. Im giving this one a try as the beta 3 is peaking the CPU again, beta 2 was fine.

----------


## Norton

Any hints/ideas on FF download manager.  When I have multiple downloads going the downloads occasionally suddenly stop.  When I pause and restart often get message "failed cannot connect".  If I disconnect and reconnect modem everything works well.  Might be my ISP but suspect it's FF.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I use the Flashgot Add-On coupled with Free Download Manager - absolutely free download accelerator and manager.

Download the FDM first and install, then DL the Flashgot Add-On and it will see that FDM is installed. 

Works perfectly for me.

----------


## melvbot

That was short lived. Tried 3.0.8 and the search box doesnt work. Anyone else using it yet?

----------


## Norton

> Works perfectly for me.


Thanks.  Will try it.

----------


## PlanK

> That was short lived. Tried 3.0.8 and the search box doesnt work. Anyone else using it yet?


Got it yesterday, no problems so far.

----------


## Thetyim

Got it this morning

Works OK for me

----------


## Norton

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Works perfectly for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Will try it.


Tried it and still have about the same problem.  More sure it's my dodgy internet rather than the downloader.  Not a major prob so will live with the irritant.

----------


## Norton

> Tried 3.0.8 and the search box doesnt work. Anyone else using it yet?


Works for me.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


Ahh yes, but FDM will resume the download from where it got stopped, rather than starting again from scratch.

----------


## Norton

> Ahh yes, but FDM will resume the download from where it got stopped, rather than starting again from scratch.


Indeed.  The FF downloader did the same.  If you remember to pause the download before you reconnect.  The original FF downloader allowed me to get 4 or 5 downloads going at once.  The FDM seems to restrict it to 2.  Probably one of the settings.  Have already selected "heavy load" but no luck.  Hope to get it sorted as I do like FDM better.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Probably one of the settings.


It is, yes.

----------


## Norton

^Twat!

----------


## melvbot

This might be useful for those using work computers or just for covering your tracks to www.lesbian-twins-double-ended-delight.com

It adds a button that when clicked, closes the tab and erases the history and cookies for all you forgetful pervs out there.

The download page is in one of those useless foreign languages that isnt necessary anymore

https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/8686

Someone with sense has put an explanation in a proper language here

mozdev.org - closenforget: index

----------


## melvbot

Ever wished you could change the colour of Firefox, I havent but you  can with this
Win only
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6991


If you're dead clever n stuff you might not need this handy status bar scientific calcumulator.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6521

This is very similar to another extension called Cool Iris or Cool Previes, forgot which. It allows you to preview links without clicking an visiting.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4999

----------


## tuferguson

heres one that gives you pretty much instant updates on the footie  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/725

----------


## melvbot

Ive got this feature in a browser I use already, Im not all that impressed with it to be honest as Im on a 14" laptop and it takes up real estate but some people might like it if theyve got a 19" uber screen. It gives a sidebar with a preview of each tab thats open and is rather unimaginatively called Tab Sidebar.

 I personally would like to see something more along the lines of the when you hover over a tab you get a preview like you do in the Vista toolbar.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6535

----------


## melvbot

When you open FF it usually opens with a homepage, ie just one tab. You can if you like set a few "home tabs" if you like, just open the pages you want to set as home tabs then go to where you set the homepage in Tools/Options on Windows or Preferences on Mac and there should be an option/button for "Use Current Pages" click the button and it should list the open tabs in the box where you set the hompage but seperated with a "|".

 When you restart FF all the pages should open in tabs ready to rock.

----------


## melvbot

If you've ever typed out a humungously long witty retort to some smart arse comment on Teakdoor then this add on's for you. Ive seen a few people post that theyve typed out some long reply then lost it because the connection dropped or closed the window by accident, this one fixes all that by saving stuff as you type so it can be retrieved if buffalo occurs. Just right click and theres a menu for recover form or recover text, no idea how many characters it supports as yet.

 Handles form recovery and stuff like typing in wysiywig editors. One of those clever little extensions you'll wonder how you lived without.


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6984

Lazarus: Restore lost forms with a single click

----------


## melvbot

Theres been a change over at the FF add ons page, theyve updated the look of the site and introduced a new add on called "Collections" 


> "Collections are groups of related add-ons assembled for easy sharing."


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../editors_picks

So you can make your own pack of add ons or download other peoples

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11950

----------


## melvbot

Firefox 3.5 RC1 is available for download, RC means Release Candidate if you didnt know already. This isnt the 100% finished version that going to be released, there still might be features added or even ditched for the final release but its getting as close as you can to the finished release.

Firefox - i use this on osx

----------


## melvbot

I haven't used Firefox much lately, Firefox 3.5 has been released *yawn*

Firefox web browser | Faster, more secure, & customizable

Check here before you download it

Lifehacker - Firefox 3.5 Officially Available for Download - Firefox 3.5

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Just added, Smoothwheel to both my Firefox and Thunderbird.

This is a cool add-on as it gets rid of any jerk scrolling. Its quite soothing on your eyes and definitely my favourite add on. Apart from the spell check one. :Smile: 

For Firefox - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...cy/0/357/50578

For Thunderbird - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thu...cy/0/357/50578

----------


## jandajoy

Smoothwheel is good. Thanks.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Its just so smoooooooth, I can't stop scrolling up and down. :Smile:

----------


## PlanK

Didn't work for me.  Made the scrolling clunky and different speeds.  Maybe a mouse driver thing.

----------


## melvbot

Theres a smooth scrolling option built in to FF 3.5

----------


## kingwilly

> Its just so smoooooooth, I can't stop scrolling up and down.


hehe, i might try it then

----------


## melvbot

Firefox 3.5.1 released. Bug updates, one of them major apparently.

Firefox web browser | Faster, more secure, & customizable

MFSA 2009-41: Corrupt JIT state after deep return from native function

----------


## melvbot

Ive ditched FF for Safari for the time being, mainly because it started to feel sluggish, especially when firing it up, it seems to take a lot longer than the BETA versions I used.

 Heres a page of tips to try and help speed FF3.5 up a wee bit.

The Ultimate Guide To Speeding Up Firefox 3.5

----------


## melvbot

3.5.2 released, usual security updates 

Firefox web browser | Faster, more secure, & customizable

----------


## PlanK

An interesting new one.

Interesting just for interest sake...




> Collusion is an experimental add-on for Firefox and allows you to     see all the third parties that are tracking your movements across     the Web. It will show, in real time, how that data creates a     spider-web of interaction between companies and other trackers.


Mozilla

As stated, the more you surf, the more the spider web grows, showing what sites are tracking you visiting other sites.


So far TD shows Photobucket & Youtube.  Not surprising given the number of threads using those services. 

Interestingly Google just showed up as a link to TD after I used the google search function on here to look for a FF add-on thread.

Also Facebook doesn't show up at all, which means my anti-facebook tracking add-on must be working.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes, install another add-on and increase the memory footprint, freezes, slow-downs and crashes.

Great idea.

 :smiley laughing: 

Actually, on a serious note, that makes sense. After all, if your fucking browser stops working, no-one can get any meaningful tracking information from you.

 :Smile:

----------


## PlanK

^

Fok off, Harry.

Check if it works on your iPad.  Or your XBox.

If your XBox can't handle it, just say so.




No Dramas.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Try it on Android, they just released a new version.

Otherwise I'm on v15.0a2 and it STILL fucking sucks the big one.

----------


## PlanK

^

Get off your gameboy and try it on a desktop.


FFS it's like I'm talking to MacTards or Butterfly.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> 
> Get off your gameboy and try it on a desktop.
> 
> 
> FFS it's like I'm talking to MacTards or Butterfly.


Perhaps you are looking in a mirror.

Again, I'm using 15.0a2 and it fucking sucks.

What platform do you think I'm using, idiot?

 :mid:

----------


## PlanK

I'm referring to current FF, the here and now.

Not interested in you iPad, harry.

All well and good if you're menstruating, but I don't really wanna know about it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Stop being a complete tit, download it and tell me I'm wrong (or at least monitor it's footprint while you're using it).

Mozilla Firefox Web Browser | Download Firefox Aurora for Desktop - Free

----------


## PlanK

^

A pre-Beta?

You go ahead Hazza.   Most normal people wouldn't touch a Beta, let alone a pre-Bata, but you're special.

Remember to keep telling that to yourself while you use it.  Positive affirmations will do you a world of good.
 :Wink:

----------


## PlanK

4Chan has come up as a link to TD.


I can only assume that's because I've been reading posts by Gameboy Hazza.



Nevermind, each to their own, eh.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> 
> A pre-Beta?
> 
> You go ahead Hazza.   Most normal people wouldn't touch a Beta, let alone a pre-Bata, but you're special.
> 
> Remember to keep telling that to yourself while you use it.  Positive affirmations will do you a world of good.


I run the production release as well, to compare the two.

My point is 13.0.1 is shit, and even though they keep banging out new releases they really aren't making any significant improvements.

It's still a bloated beast and needs a complete redesign, not prettying up every few months.

----------

